# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  Σφύριγμα από υδραυλικά

## Panoss

Τελευταία όταν κάποιος από τον από πάνω όροφο ανοίγει τη βρύση ακούγεται ένα σφύριγμα.
Ήξερα για το υδραυλικό πλήγμα (όπου ακούγονται χτυπήματα) αλλά δεν ήξερα και για το...σφύριγμα. :whistle: 
(διάβασα στα ίντερνετς ότι ίσως είναι διαρροή)
Τα φώτα σας.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Τελευταία όταν κάποιος από τον από πάνω όροφο ανοίγει τη βρύση ακούγεται ένα σφύριγμα.
> Ήξερα για το υδραυλικό πλήγμα (όπου ακούγονται χτυπήματα) αλλά δεν ήξερα και για το...σφύριγμα.
> (διάβασα στα ίντερνετς ότι ίσως είναι διαρροή)
> Τα φώτα σας.


Ο μηχανισμός της μπαταρίας χάλασε.

----------

Panoss (10-12-19)

----------


## Panoss

Δεν ακούγεται μόνο όταν ανοίγει μια συγκεκριμένη βρύση αλλά οποιαδήποτε κι αν ανοίξει.

----------


## vasilllis

μεγάλη ταχύτητα νερού είναι και προκαλεί σφύριγμα.Οφειλετσι σε μικρές διατομές σωληνων ή από στραγγαλισμενη Βάνα

----------

Panoss (10-12-19)

----------


## Panoss

Μικρές διατομές σωλήνων;
Δεν άλλαξε κάτι στις σωλήνες αλλά τόσα χρόνια δεν σφυρίζανε. Ξαφνικά τους ήρθε.

Στραγγαλισμένη βάνα; :Lol:  Σοβαρά μιλάς;
Τι είναι αυτό;

Μπας και μπήκε κανένα σκουπίδι σε καμιά σωλήνα οπότε μίκρυνε η διατομή; :Think: 
Τι λέτε, παίζει αυτό;

----------


## vasilllis

στραγγαλισμενη=μισοκλειστη.
ισχύει και στένωση που αναφέρεις από λάσπη,πετραδάκια κλπ.

----------

Panoss (10-12-19), xsterg (28-12-19)

----------


## Gregpro

Βαλβιδα ασφαλειας καποιου θερμοσιφωνα. Μου εχει τυχει σε 3 διαφορετικα σπιτια.

----------

